# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Tamariz es matemático?

## magmerli

Una vez un amigo me comento que Tamariz habia estudiado matemáticas. No como todo el mundo, las tablas de multiplicar, las areas y lo basico, sinó matemáticas de universidad.

Para mí que es una inventada suya, pero lo vi ayer en un video haciendo un juego un poco "matemático" y me surgió otra vez esa duda. Que creeis? Alguien sabe algo?

Gracias


PD: En que sección meterias esto? Yo, ni idea. Al final he pensado que Tamariz bien se merece ser personaje histórico y además como pregunto por su pasado... :D

----------


## Goreneko

Estudió Ciencias Físicas durante 4 años, lo dejó y se puso a estudiar Dirección Cinematográfica. (extraído de su minibiografía del Sonata)

No son matemáticas 'puras', pero sí que lleva mucho cálculo...  :Smile1: 

Un saludo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Él que si que es matemático de verdad, y además catedrático de una universidad de Madrid es Luís Garcia.

----------


## Benji_

> Él que si que es matemático de verdad, y además catedrático de una universidad de Madrid es Luís Garcia.


¿De Madrid o de Santiago de Compostela? Es que no se porqué tenía metido en la cabeza que era catedrático en la USC (supongo que por lo de hacer de estatua en el Obradoiro  :Smile1: )

Y ya puestos una pregunta, ¿A este hombre se le puede ver alguna vez actuando? Es que tiene pinta de ser un fuera de serie y no he tenido la oportunidad (supongo que no se prodiga mucho :( )

Un saludo

----------


## letang

Participó en el concurso de magia de cerca en Almusaffes.

----------


## dreaigon

Si,  a mi me gusto el juego que hizo, aunque la verdad esque el hombre es un tanto estrafalario (que no se me tome esto como un insulto ni una mofa) y muchos de los presentes que lo veiamos por primera vez pues nos sono un poco raro verlo allí hablandonos de lo que nos hablaba.

----------


## Vicente

Jeje Dani  yo creo tambien que el supuesto "chasco" que se llevaron algunas personas tenia que ver con la idea de las historias que siempre se cuentan de las multiples dadas en tercera,cuarta,quinta.....tecnicas inverosimiles etc...y si ademas tenemos en cuenta que Luis Garcia no pudo hacer lo que tenia pensado porque la camara no captaba bien los caracteres de la baraja simbolica de Luis....pues claro no era lo que muchos nos esperabamos, pero para mi, tiene un modo de ver la magia y la vida muy distinto y de algun modo "superior" a los demas.

Un Saludo.

----------


## dreaigon

No, si yo ahora que me han explicado cosas tanto de el como de Gabriel Moreno, son personas a las que en cierto modo admiro, pro su forma de ver la vida y la magia.

----------


## KOTKIN

Pero el comento en una entrevista muy interesante que decia a sus padres que se iva a la uni, pero no iva y se iva a un bar con su amigo Juan Escolano a practicar quatro horas con las cartas!! jejej!

----------


## Leto

Queridos amigos,

Yo tuve la suerte de conocer y estudiar con ambos dos (Gabriel y Luis) en la SEI de Madrid en los 90.

Deciros que su magia y percepción de la misma es muy superior a la corriente actualmente difundida (EMM en estado puro!).

Aprendí las dadas con Gabriel, el cual hacía 12ª y 18ª sin  problemas por no hablar de la faro-zen en mesa y sus emplames y saltos muchos aun inéditos.

De Luis comentaros que tuvo su propia academia de matemáticas para Ingenieros, desconozco que fuera catedrático de matemáticas.

Estudíe la Teoría General de Mezclas con él y os puedo asegurar que está mucho mas avanzada de lo que puedes encontrar por allí ( la tri-faro, el rito, ...etc).

Os animo a estudir su material (El libro de las dadas de Luis y Gabriel) y de Luis todo lo del El Scorpión de Oro" especialmente "El Mensaje desde lo Profundo de la Ausencia", transformarán vuestar forma de hacer y de entender la magia.

En fín, dos grandes maestros de vida que no tienes por que estudiar salvo que quieras ser un buen mago.

Por otro lado la formación de Juan en Matemáticas es mu avanzada y no solo por su paso por la facultad de físicas (Matemáticas muy pero que muy serias) si no también por todo lo que ha estudiado de matemagia la cual aplica constantemente a sus juegos.

Saludos!

Leto

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Leto, no se porqué pero Luis Garcia es uno de esos magos que desde el primer día me "enamoró" ... cosas inexplicables.

¿Sabes dónde puedo encontrar material sobre la trifaro, la baraja simbólica, el escorpión de oro? Todo esto que citas ...

Según me han dicho mucho de su material se "perdió en un incendio". Y que ahora está reescribiendo lo más interesante, ¿Puede ser?

Si sabes algo, te ruego me mandes un mensaje, o lo publiques en abierto, que seguro que hay más de un interesado.

Gracias.

PD: Lo mismo le pregunto a Leto, como a qualquiera que lo sepa  :D

----------


## BusyMan

Sí, eso de los incendios es un tema... bonito eufemismo  :Smile1: 

Mándame un MP y hablamos.

----------


## Leto

> Leto, no se porqué pero Luis Garcia es uno de esos magos que desde el primer día me "enamoró" ... cosas inexplicables.
> 
> ¿Sabes dónde puedo encontrar material sobre la trifaro, la baraja simbólica, el escorpión de oro? Todo esto que citas ...
> 
> Según me han dicho mucho de su material se "perdió en un incendio". Y que ahora está reescribiendo lo más interesante, ¿Puede ser?
> 
> Si sabes algo, te ruego me mandes un mensaje, o lo publiques en abierto, que seguro que hay más de un interesado.
> 
> Gracias.
> ...


Querido 3 de Diamantes,

Antes del despertar magico /simbolico del Escorpión de Oro, Luis quemó todas sus naves... Esto cuenta él pero creo que es un guión metafórico (quizás si lo quemó de verdad¿?¿?).

Lo cierto es que tras un tiempo de retiro en la Alpujarra Granadina antes de ejercer de hombre estatua pasé varios meses conviviendo con Luis en Madrid, el vino de Granada sin nada y en ese tiempo escribió todo el material de Escorpión de Oro (conservaba sus archivos metafóricos).

Envía MP y hablamos.

Saludos!
Leto
620 87 18 27

PD: Bussyman espero que te acuerdes de Talman y de mi cuando venga Richard (ya estoy impaciente por conocer a esta leyenda!!, Carlos me contó tu selección enhorabuena!!!)

----------


## BusyMan

Luis García volvió sin nada de Granada no porque abandonara lo suyo sino porque cambió todos sus escritos a cambio de cierta cosa, una cosa muy pequeña.

Ese cambio fue "exigido" por quien le alojó en Granada (otro leyenda) a cambio de su hospitalidad y para evitar que Luis hiciera locuras con sus escritos.

----------


## miguelajo

Esto se pone cada vez más interesante...
El que es mítico lo es para todo...
Tremendos personajes!!!
Me podeis poner en copia de los privados?..je,je es por si os intercambiais algo...

----------


## Leto

Bueno sin nada sin nada...

Me consta que se trajo su guitarra y los archivos metafóricos.

Aquí pinto algunas de sus maravillosas cartas...

Ahora que lo dices no se si alguno de los libros de El escorpión de Oro los escribió e Granada.

Miguel ajo, conoces la leyenda del timbas¿?¡, esa si que es pa nota.

Saludos!
Leto

----------


## BusyMan

Leto, ya he hablado con Manolo para hacer alguna reunión clandestina con Turner...

Aparte de eso sería genial que nos acompañaras en alguna/s jornada/s del viaje.


PD: El otro día cenando con Oliverio Satisfecho hablamos un rato de ti, de las épocas "gloriosas"   :Wink1:

----------


## Leto

Querido BusyMan,

Eres mi hombre!!!

Sueño con las reuniones con Turner!!! un Mito generacional y un autentico Idolo!!

Cuenta conmigo!! puedo aportar una interprete profesional nativa (ya avisada y puesta al tanto) y mi propia experiencia. Solo tenemos que planificarlo un poquito.

Mañana lunes 24 estaré en la SEI.

No dejes de llamar! y muchisimas gracias!
Leto
620 87 18 27

----------


## BusyMan

Ah, pues no pensaba ir esta tarde a la SEI (más que nada por la resaca de estar con Gabi y con Talman ayer en Barcelona hasta las 9 de la mañana haciendo magias), pero si vienes me paso que tengo curiosidad por conocerte...

Un abrazo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Qué hay de lo de Luís?  :-(

----------


## ignoto

Estará con lo de Tamariz, tomándose un off-topic en la barra.

----------


## Leto

BusyMan,

Manolo finalmente no irá pues está liado con lo de portugal. (y la resaca que comentas... os hizo la pop-up instantanea con mi reel¿?¿?)

Yo si tu te animas paso por allí.

Lo del Guíón Metafórico de Luis, tengo que mirar donde lo expliaca bien y os hago una reseña, aunque parezca mentira de vez en cuando también curro!! (disculpa la tardanza).

Ignoto, tu si que sabes donde esta lo bueno!!

Saludos!
Leto

----------

